# Phenibut Long Term Success



## Phil P (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could share any long term success stories using Phenibut? If there's something maybe that can be taken with it along the way to help prevent withdrawal symptoms on off days. 

I'm on my fourth month now of using it, with an average of three times a week. I usually take a 3g serving, so that would be almost 10g a week. So far I've been extremely fortunate and my tolerance has remained virtually the same, I'm enjoying very pro social effects and it really relaxes me.

I do also take clonazepam (Klonopin) 1mg on the daily which is maybe why I haven't felt any withdrawal from Phenibut when I go a full week without it at times. But I've read enough on the topic to know that this thing seems to have a timer attached to it. 

Has anyone out there taken it for years, continue to take it, and how have you done so? Thx


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've taken it for 9 months every Friday/Saturday at usually 2g per day and it still works well for me.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Alone it does not do much for me, except acute calming and a bit of sense of well-being. Tolerance to such effects develops quickly, making it ineffective in regular everyday use. 


ugh1979 said:


> I've taken it for 9 months every Friday/Saturday at usually 2g per day and it still works well for me.


I hold to similar regimen, in this format it keeps working with no tolerance. 
Decent tranquilizer and a bit nootropic, nice for PRN use. 
Btw, in theory it can substitute (though partially) for GHB (and vice versa) in more degree than for benzo, because of its higher affinity to GABA-b than to GABA-a (slight dopaminergic effect may play a role as well).


----------



## Phil P (Jul 20, 2009)

What about switching over to Bacfolen? Have you guys or anyone else had success with it? Does it actually feel the same as Phenibut to you? I've heard it can be taken daily and tolerance is far less of an issue. 

But I've heard it suppresses dopamine release so that part of it makes me wonder if it'd really feel the same or be as effective. I wonder what could be taken with Bacfolen to counteract it's effects on dopamine?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Phil P said:


> What about switching over to Bacfolen? Have you guys or anyone else had success with it? Does it actually feel the same as Phenibut to you? I've heard it can be taken daily and tolerance is far less of an issue.
> 
> But I've heard it suppresses dopamine release so that part of it makes me wonder if it'd really feel the same or be as effective. I wonder what could be taken with Bacfolen to counteract it's effects on dopamine?


Baclofen does feel very similar to Phenibut. Baclofen is actually a p-Cl-derivative of Phenibut.

I'd still be wary of daily use though. While it might not be as tolerance building as Phenibut, there is a high chance you will suffer withdrawals if stopped.

I'd say in your case of taking Phenibut 3 times a week in 3g doses it may well be a good idea to use Baclofen instead on alternating weeks. I personally think 3g 3x a week Phenibut would cause me issues after a while, but everyone is different.

Are those 3 days consecutive?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey thanks 1979,

No, they're Fridays and Sat's and often a Tuesday. So far no tolerance issues but the odd time I've taken it 3-4 days in a row I'd have a headache and would be extra nervous for a couple of days.

So in what ways do they compare in feeling? Do you get that "I can do anything" care free feeling as you do with Phenibut? It also makes me feel a little high. I've also found Phenibut to really give me energy throughout the day, I feel stronger on it.

Does Bacfolen compare for you?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

You sound like you use it the same as I do, with the exception of Tuesdays. I tend to take Picamilon on a Tuesday instead. It's no where near as strong as Phenibut but it suits me as I work on Tuesday's, and Phenibut can be borderline recreational in effect so I don't want that at work.

The effects of Phenibut/Baclofen compare pretty much identically for me, but I do notice that Baclofen doesn't last quite as long. This may be dose dependant but I'm not sure. I'm just using once a day 50mg doses of Baclofen at the moment. I've only very recently started using Baclofen though so I need to trial it more before saying for sure how it compares with Phenibut. It appears to be a very viable replacement candidate though.

Like you Phenibut/Baclofen gives me a mood boost and anxiolytic effect which often leads to very productive and creative weekends. I also experience the slight high, which is one reason I keep it for recreational time only.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm, that's exciting stuff. I'm not going to get my hopes up but I do like your idea of alternating weeks with them. I wonder if it's safe to take clonazepam along with Bacfolen? I can't just quit clonazepam cold turkey, I'd have to slowly tapper. But a part of me would like to keep it as a prn basis as well. I feel like with those three options I'd be very well covered.

I just really hope that Phen and bacfolen can co-exist (seperate weeks of course) and be a long term option. I'm afraid I'm in the category of people, I believe from experience at least, that basically needs meds on the daily. I went my whole 20's only trying herbs, CBT therapy (which helps a lot) but my physical symptoms have always limited me until the past couple of years where I gave into really researching meds.

However I want to be prudent and never exceed my clonazepam dose which I've successfully avoided for 2 years, and am only interested in Bacfolen cause of Phen's reputation as a very short term solution. But the alternating weeks sounds like a real possibility

I'll probably post you a message in the near future to see your progress. Thanks a lot for sharing your personal experience.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mixing a benzo like Clonazepam with another GABAergic drugs isn't advised, but if you are already doing it with Phenibut then there shouldn't be an issue with using Baclofen instead of Phenibut.

So are you taking Clonazepam daily? Ideally you want to keep benzos prn. If you've been on it for 2 years and not had to exceed the dose you are doing well though, and may well be more tolerance resistant than most people.

You might be interested to read my thread over on the Medication forum about what worked for me. I keep that updated with how I'm getting on with the supplements and meds I'm on.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Baclofen is **** in my experience, completely inhibits amphetamine in my experience. I wish it it didnt do that.


----------

